# Beat LA! Beat LA!



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

BEAT LA! BEAT LA!

Been waiting a LONG time to say that. We are in the FINALS. And it's Boston/LA. It's going to be a blast. Let's kick some ***!

Bye.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Beat La! Beat La!*

Win it for all the great players on the Celtics without rings, like Brian Scalabrine.


----------



## celticpride3300 (Dec 25, 2006)

sweet win. thats the best game they played all playoffs long.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

i like the optimism. You guys deserve something to be excited about since this long a drought.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll try and get the finals thread up tomorrow guys

til then.... BEAT L.A! BEAT L.A!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Beat La! Beat La!*



Ainge for 3 said:


> Win it for all the great players on the Celtics without rings, like Brian Scalabrine.


I hear he's a fan favorite.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't beat LA!


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Win it for Larry and Kevin


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Causeway said:


> BEAT LA! BEAT LA!
> 
> *Been waiting a LONG time to say that*. We are in the FINALS. And it's Boston/LA. It's going to be a blast. Let's kick some ***!
> 
> Bye.


lol. 
Yeah, i've been waiting for a BOST/LA Finals for almost 2 freaking decades!!!!
This shloud be great to watch.

My congratulations to you guys for getting in the Finals and my sishes of good luck for the series.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Congrats in finally making the Finals!

Get some Celtic Fans!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Alright, I am not a troll...but this is the freakin Finals and its LAvBOS, i will be nice again after the finals are done, that said....

**** the Celtics!!! I love that BOS players chanted beat LA, Kobe lives for that ****!!! Your going down!!! Do you hear me!?!?! We are gonna be celebrating the championship after game 6 ON YOUR FLOOR!!! That is right!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Alright, I am not a troll...but this is the freakin Finals and its LAvBOS, i will be nice again after the finals are done, that said....
> 
> **** the Celtics!!! I love that BOS players chanted beat LA, Kobe lives for that ****!!! Your going down!!! Do you hear me!?!?! We are gonna be celebrating the championship after game 6 ON YOUR FLOOR!!! That is right!


watch yourself 

We have you outmatched, keep thinking what you will... Garnett is going to tear your frontline apart


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Celtics in 6. Perkins will use his compact strength, length, and physicality to give Gasol a tough series. Garnett is similar, except much better player compared to Odom. Pierce will light up whoever guards him, since Radmanovic is no stopper and Kobe is too thin, and hasn't shown the ability to guard Pierce at all through their careers. Plus, if Kobe DOES guard Pierce, Allen will have a field day with Radmanovic. If not, Allen will just look to make Kobe work. Rondo is a nightmare for Fisher with his quickness.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Garnett is going to tear your frontline apart


Duncan did too...and here we are. Duncan>Garnett


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well we'll see about that, personally i think that with the outside help he has, Garnett will be able to dominate the Lakers front line, Pierce and co will take care of the rest


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

KG will be a different matchup than Duncan. Duncan is a better post player, but KG is a better jump shooter. Defensively, they're both very good. I don't think Duncan has an edge there. I won't make any predictions, but I don't think you can say that KG won't fare any better than Duncan. We'll just have to see. 

The Spurs are a good defensive team, but I don't think they're as good as they used to be. They have great defenders in Bowen and Duncan, but I think the Celtics have better team defense (as long as they don't stray from their schemes). They certainly have much better defense than the Nuggets. The Jazz are better than the Nuggets defensively but not as good as the Celtics. 

I think this series could go either way depending on the matchups and who shows up to play. Even with Gasol, I think the Celtics have more weapons, but as we've seen from the previous rounds, they don't always show up. And like LeBron and the Cavs, you can never count out a team with Kobe. I don't see the series being lopsided, though. It'll be tough for both teams. I think it will come down to the role players for both teams. The stars will be heavily guarded, so it'll come down to whoever else makes the shots and hustle plays. 

Of course, I'm rooting for the Celtics. I think this year is probably their best shot at a title, and I really want to see KG, Pierce, and Allen win one. Kobe already has 3, and he's still got several years left to win more. Of course, that won't matter when they start playing, but that's just my hope.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Alright, I am not a troll...but this is the freakin Finals and its LAvBOS, i will be nice again after the finals are done, that said....
> 
> **** the Celtics!!! I love that BOS players chanted beat LA, Kobe lives for that ****!!! Your going down!!! Do you hear me!?!?! We are gonna be celebrating the championship after game 6 ON YOUR FLOOR!!! That is right!


jinx


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Honestly these 2 teams have been my favorites all year and playoff long so it's hard to say if I want one to win or not BUT i will be rooting slightly more for the Celts just because Kobe already has 3 rings and the Lakers have a great chance to be back in the finals again next year...whereas Allen, Pierce, and KG don't have a ring yet and to me it seems like if they don't win it this year it's not gonna ever happen


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll say it now. No one on the Lakers can guard Pierce. And no, Kobe doesn't count since he's never shown the ability to. Pierce has gone for 40 plenty of times on him. And its no surprise since Pierce gets to play where he's best, in the post. He has a good 20-25 pounds on Kobe. We'll be in huge trouble if Doc doesn't take advantage of that matchup. I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't, since Pierce only got 11 shots in Game 3 in Detroit, and only 12 shots when he was having a spectacular game in Game 6 in Detroit.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Man this is gonna be a great series. I love how the Celtics chanted Beat LA. You know they're very well aware of how great this rivalry is. I would get one of those Beat LA shirts, but I might get jumped wearing it here in LA.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Haha. I get so much **** for wearin my Celtics jersey to school here in SD


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Im with you guys! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KDOS said:


> Im with you guys! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!


More the merrier my friend


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KDOS said:


> Im with you guys! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!


:sadbanana:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Personally I think the Lakers will be feeling like one of Kobe's dates when this series is over. :bsmile:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Personally I think the Lakers will be feeling like one of Kobe's dates when this series is over. :bsmile:


A few hundred thousand dollars richer?




Oh my yes please!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

LMAO at the Kobe comment.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

GO CELTICS! Beat the hated Lakers!

:cheers:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

KDOS said:


> A few hundred thousand dollars richer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, with the implication that they're going to be rectally violated first, clearly implying that they're going to be collecting the losers' shares. :bsmile:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ah, finally we meet again. Or should I say, finally, the Celtics are relevant again! Welcome back to the party! :biggrin: What's taken so long? The Lakers have done their part and remained on top of the NBA for the past 20 years while the Celtics...well...have been an afterthought. Seriously though, it's great to see this rivarly renewed. It will be nothing like it was in the 80's, those days are just a fond memory. But, this should end up being a classic series and will definitely stir up some of those old feelings we as Lakers/Celtics fans have for each other's teams. Good luck Boston, you're gonna need it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

good to see purple, gold, and green in the finals again


----------

